#  SAP

## Lopux

-   (?) SAP?

----------

.

----------


## Lopux

SAP -   ?

----------


## BorisG

?

----------


## fduchman

> SAP -   ?


 :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

...
 SAP   ,  .   ...
  ...

----------

,

----------

:Smilie:

----------

,   , ? -  :Smilie:

----------

SAP      ,         -   ,    .         ,    . 
    , SAP      :Big Grin:

----------


## savannas

--, SAP -    ,     .... :EEK!:  
     ,    Excel

----------

, , SAP, , - :Smilie:    ,       ..
 ,    ,     SCKALA  1...

----------

SCKALA   .
  1 - ,        :Wink: 
,   SAP   :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> SAP      ,


   .

----------

> .


     ,     :Wink:

----------


## AndreyBal

2005    SAP       ....   ,  SAP  ,       ,     .   ,  -  ....
    2007 ....     1  1......  ,   .       ....SAP     ,      )))  :yes:

----------

...    SAP     2          (, , , , )    ?

----------

1  100  :Smilie:

----------


## AndreyBal

> ...    SAP     2          (, , , , )    ?


! :yes:      - ,       ,  ,     -       - ..... 1

----------


## YUM

> ...    SAP     2          (, , , , )    ?


   , ...   .
  :"..       ,  ,  ,  ..." :Wink:       ""  .  .  
     ,     -    .    :   SAP    ,   50-80  ...   .    ,  ,  ,      ,     .  !!!      ?
 ,      ""    !     ,      SAP'  ,   .....
  - 7  :   ?  .

----------


## BorisG

> ,      ""    !


  . "",  ,     ,      .
   ,    .   ,  ,    SAP. ,      .
 ...  ,  ,    .    ,    .  :Wink:

----------

SAP  ,      ,    (  ), 1  ,     ,   ,    (   :Smilie: ).   ,  SAP          ..   ,       :Smilie: 
   Boris,       ...

----------

.

----------

, ,    ,     .          ""  "".

----------

:Smilie:

----------

:   , ,     - ,      .

----------

:Smilie: )))
  - !

----------


## Lopux

2  
  ,   SAP
 ,      -   ,    SAP,  ?
    -    ?
  ,      ?

----------


## Tortilla

*Lopux*,     " "  " " -   ,       -    ,    SAP     -  .   -   :yes:   :Big Grin: 
                     -  SAP        :yes:

----------

> -    ?


 ,        :Smilie:

----------


## 2

> SAP  ,      ,    (  ), 1  ,     ,   ,    (  ).   ,  SAP          ..   ,      
>    Boris,       ...


 ,         :Smilie:  ,  - ?

 1, ,  ""  SAP...

----------


## 2

,      :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

> 2  
>   ,   SAP
>  ,      -   ,    SAP,  ?
>     -    ?
>   ,      ?


         ,              .
    ,    ,         .            (   )        , ,  , , . 
         .      ()  :  ;  ;  ;   .    ()    ,     ;   .  :Wink:

----------

, 2,   ,  ,   :Smilie: ,          ,   -  -    :Smilie: )      (  )   . ,    1,   -  SAP,            ? :Smilie: )))

   ,

----------


## 2

> ,    1,   -  SAP,            ?)))


,  -  . 
 ,  , 1   ,   SAP  1 .
 SAP  3                 . 
   SAP    .
, ,  ...

...    .

----------

, ,  ....

,  .     :Smilie:  
 -  ,     ,      SAP    ,       -      + () SAP,          . 
   ,  :Smilie: )     ...

----------

SAP  1C  7.7.       SAP  ,  ,         ,        .                 .       FI    .     1 7.7            -    300  ,  1 8.0     .

----------


## YUM

> ... 1, ,  ""  SAP...


 :Wow:       " "  ...!!!!
 . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,  .     SAP. ,      ,   SAP?   1   -  - ...    SAP   ?   ""      ,      ..

----------

,   :Smilie:      .

----------


## NickNick

> ,       .


    -   .     ,    R/3     .

  1,  ""  SAP,     ,   R/3,          1.     ,   SAP'     .

----------

,   ,  R/3   . ,     - .
      .

----------

> SAP  ,      ,    (  ), 1  ,     ,   ,    (  ).   ,  SAP          ..   ,      
>    Boris,       ...


     SAP  1,  ?

----------

.  ,      .
 ,       :     (  "")   .

----------

> .  ,      .
>  ,       :     (  "")   .


  1    .
    , ,    ,     :  .
   :
    ?
        1     ?
   :   //      .
   .
 -    ?
        , ,      1       ,         ,   ,     ( ,  )    .

----------

> -    ?


  IT  .    SAP ,  - 1  :Smilie: 
 R3      ,  (  , ),             .

----------

> R3      ,  (  , ),             .


, ,  ,   .
  ,   ,     ?

----------


## YUM

> ,  .     SAP. ,      ,   SAP?   1   -  - ...    SAP   ?   ""      ,      ..


   -.  ""        ""  ...

----------

> -.  ""        ""  ...


    .
      ,        SAP  1

----------

> ,   ,     ?


   .
  -  ,             .
     -     ,       .

----------


## YUM

> .
>       ,        SAP  1


   -    .
 ,      ,     ,   ""  .        .
 "" -,    ,       ,      .
 -         ,   ... :Frown:

----------

> .


   ,    ,       .
1     500  .




> -  ,             .
>      -     ,       .
> 21.05.2009 13:44


 ,         ,            ,  -  ,    .
  ,              -

----------



----------

sap,     1 8.1.   ,    1000 . 1  ,      ,  ..
 SAP  ,   .   .      .    , (   )                      .

----------

> ,              -


     -  -  .

----------


## Olyanenok

SAP,     ,    ?      ,   .. ,       (SAP   ). 
    !    :yes:

----------


## YUM

> SAP,     ,    ?      ,   .. ,       (SAP   ). 
>     !


   .    ,   .

----------


## Olyanenok

, *YUM*,   ,         ,     ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kot

*Olyanenok*,   :Stick Out Tongue:   SAP   .        ,  ..  .

----------

> ,   ,  R/3   . ,     - .
>       .


     sap.  10      SAP

----------


## 111

,  ,       -    , ..     - , 1   ... ,  ,    .  ...  . ,        ,        -.
?

----------


## fduchman

> SAP  1C  7.7.       SAP  ,  ,         ...


 :Wow:   :  SAP R\3      ,         ,   SAP    .

----------


## @

1,      .    .     .    ,     .    ,  .       ,    ,  ,       .       ,  . , ,            ,           .     . ,    ,            .

----------


## AndreyBal

1C    .    ,     ,         1C,   SAP,      .         SAPa   1,     2 .       .   ,     1 .  SAP   ,     -        ,       1   . -     "".     -,  -1 .      .

----------

SAP    ,  .         .

----------


## fduchman

> SAP    ,  .         .


 ,    10   SAP R\3       .
   10    1 000 000 000 .

----------


## Alex_50

SAP. 
 SAP        : Systeme, Anwendungen und Produkte in der Datenverarbeitung / Systems, Applications and Products in Data Processing.  2005   SAP AG   ,      .
     "   "     "--10"   .                .       ib.ru

----------

SAP -    ( ).   .  ,  SAP  ,  : "     ".  - -   .   -      .     -   ,    .       .        ""     SAP.

----------

. SAP  ,  ...        -         .     1C        ,   SAP.

----------


## Alex_50

,      SAP?
    1,       "-",      ,            . ,        "-"      .

----------

[q] ,      SAP?[/q]

    ,     . 1  :  ,   -><-.  SAP     .  -   ,   .

----------


## Alex_50

> [q] ,      SAP?[/q]
> 
>     ,     . 1  :  ,   -><-.  SAP     .  -   ,   .


  1  ?  ?  SAP, ? 
 1.8 ,  ,   ( .  ) ,
  ,     ,    ,    , , ,   . SAP   ,      ,      ,    1.     .  --10. 
      ib.ru  "--10",     .    1  SAP

----------


## fduchman

> ib.ru  "--10",     .    1  SAP


           -.    !!!

----------


## Alex_50

,    ,    -,      .
     ,   "1  ".
 .

----------


## kot

> -.    !!!


.




> ,


  ,      "" .




> "1  ".


     ?

----------

:

" !
, ,  .   .            .
     SAP
      1,  1      ,          1  SAP."

    SAP    ERP-.        . 1    .  -      .
  ,      . SAP'   30 .
        . ,   ,   ,         .
 ,    SAP ,     .  ,   .

----------


## Alex_50

, ,        "  ". -, ,

----------


## fduchman

> , ,        "  ". -, ,


   , 
 ,      "",           , very good!

----------


## Alex_50

, :
1. ib.ru -     "- (,        1)
2.       .

----------


## .

> ,        1


   ?  :Wink: 
*Alex_50*,          .            :Frown:

----------

- .     .     - .       SAP R/3.       -    .  ,        .           -  " ",       .

----------


## Alex_50

,       SAP.
   ,    ,   ,         .
  ,    .

----------


## 1C_rvoicer

> 2  
>   ,   SAP
>  ,      -   ,    SAP,  ?
>     -    ?
>   ,      ?


  -     SAP,  ,   - ...

----------


## Alex_50

-  , ,         .

----------


## AlexeyG

,   -      .

 1       (,      ..).  SAP     ,    ..    .   SAP (  ?)  ,      0   . 

       1,     1  SAP  xml    SAP         0.           xml     1.

----------


## fduchman

> ,   -      .
> 
>  1       (,      ..).  SAP     ,    ..    .   SAP (  ?)  ,      0   .


 :Smilie:   -     Axapta ,     .     SAP R\3 (     )        .       (     ).
             .

  2 :
1.      . .
(          )
2.   20  (: 20   SAP R\3          ,  )    ,      20       :Big Grin: 

         ,         :yes: 

   ,       .   SAP R\3,        SAP R\3 (   ) c      .




> 1,     1  SAP  xml    SAP         0.           xml     1.


  SAP R\3     ()           .      .       ,    .

----------


## AlexeyG

*fduchman*,  .     ,     -    1   ,     .  sap-xml-sap     . xml    ,       ?




> ,       .   SAP R\3,        SAP R\3 (   ) c      .


,   ?  10  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## fduchman

> *fduchman*,  .     ,     -    1   ,     .  sap-xml-sap     . xml    ,       ?


   SAP R\3            SAP  -  XI http://www.netweaverteam.ru/sap-xi.htm 




> ,   ?  10  ?


   ,   :Big Grin: 

      ,           SAP R\3.     .     .






  ( )

  ( )

     .

 .  .

      ?
  -           .    ? :Wow: 
,  ?
?
 (          -,     )?
 (    ,          )?

      ,        .    300       . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AlexeyG

> ,           SAP R\3.     .     .


   .      -  1,  SAP   _"   SAP,   .....,  ,    "_

  XI  _" SAP  NonSAP     "_

* ?*




> 300   ** .


    ?      :Smilie:

----------


## fduchman

> .      -  1,  SAP   "   SAP,   .....,  ,    "
>   XI  " SAP  NonSAP     "
>  ?


 ,     ,   : " XML".    XI    .
        250 000  (  50  ,   )    .
  XI    .
        .
SAP R\3     .             . 

        SAP R\3:

  (  )             .         .      (  , ,   . )    50 ,       300 - 500 .         .

----------


## AlexeyG

,  .     ,  (sap one, enterprise, r/3...)...     :Frown: 




> SAP R\3...


 ,    ,        :Big Grin:

----------

> SCKALA   .
>   1 - ,       
> ,   SAP


   ,      :   ,    .
   :         ,   -    .

 -   . (..  - ,=))) -))

1 - !!!          .

----------

,  , , SAP     , 
   , 1      -     ,   -

----------


## WKBAPKA

... 1       (  8.1,  7.7.   ).   8.2,  ,      8.1   2-3 .   8.2.           ...   ""     ,   ,  -  ,   ...       (     T-SQL).. . ,   ,         1      ...
  , , ,   ...   ,           ,         , . 
 ,  ,    ,           SAP...   ...     , 1,       ...
 ,   ,     ,        ,     ,       ...    IPO (    )  ...  ?       ?  !!!  :Wink:

----------

> ,   ,     ,        ,     ,       ...    IPO (    )  ...  ?       ?  !!!


1)   IPO   ,      .
2)    ( )           - .  -,          .

----------


## WKBAPKA

> 1)   IPO   ,      .
> 2)    ( )           - .  -,          .


,     - ?     ,   ? 
 ,     -    ...             .  , ,  ,         ...       ,     ,     99,9%    !

----------


## Alex_50

,   .
  ,       .
   ,           ,   1   ...

----------

> 1) ,     - ?     ,   ? 
> 
> 2) ,     -    ...             .  , ,  ,         ...       ,     ,     99,9%    !


1)  ,      
2)     
 ( !! =))) 
(- )))

----------

> ,       .           ,


why?

----------

...   ...      ,     ...     ...
    ""   1000 ...



40---- ר   ( )
15---- ר   ( )


             01.03.2011-31.03.2011,       ר    (01.03.2011-31.03.2011).    , . ....

:       ....  -      15?

----------

...   ...      ,     ...     ...
    ""   1000 ...



40---- ר   ( )
15---- ר   ( )


             01.03.2011-31.03.2011,       ר    (01.03.2011-31.03.2011).    , . ....

:       ....  -      15?

   ,   SQADIROV@BORUSAN.COM

----------

-       

 _           -   -     -   



--   _     -   _       


_____________________________________
_  -     ?

----------


## Lenochka05

_  -     ?

    .

      .   .       .      ,       ,       .     ,   -    .  ,  , ,          .
 , ..   . :Embarrassment:

----------

